# Visit to Cameron Highlands



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Haven't been up there in 8 years. Paid a visit to the nursery of the largest private collections of paphs and other orchids in Malaysia. The grower often takes home prizes for the entire paph category in our shows. Interesting to see species from different sections thriving under the same environment. He has many impressive specimen plants, particularly multiflora and barbata species.

Dayanum







Tonsum







Magic Lantern




Superbiens var curtisii (front shot turned out crappy)







Bellatulum




Barbatum


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Argus










Haynaldianum



6 flowers on 1 spike







I think this is gratrixianum or villosum




Appletonianum




Vanguard-like hybrid




Villosum




Kolopakingii


----------



## UweM (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice pics - what is the name of the Nursery or privat collection and where is it?


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Appletonianum







Chamberlainianum




Hirsutissimum




Kolopakingii in sheath




Spicerianum hybrid


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2016)

A killer esquirolei




Callosum







An interesting hybrid, the owner says it is villosum x roth, but I think henryanum x cochlo is more likely...?










What looks like the very old hybrid Harrisianum (barbatum x villosum) or similar




Urbanianum




And a rarity, victoria-mariae. The plant is large and mottled.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Vegetables are good for you


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2016)

UweM said:


> Nice pics - what is the name of the Nursery or privat collection and where is it?



Thou Sun nursery operated by Mr Sin Chan Wah and his wife, Catherine. They are open by appointment only, as the location is accessible only by four-wheel drive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2016)

they are growing so well.


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for the visit. Exceptional plants.


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow it is paph heaven!!! The haynaldianum is to die for.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey man, many thanks for sharing all these lovely Paphs with us.


----------



## paph_deb (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh, wow ... Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jaljala (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for sharing. Some of those plants are massive! very impressive...


----------



## Clark (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for showing me around.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Vegetables are good for you



That's a lot of cabbage! 
Very impressive. How was the 4wd ride in to the nursery?


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> How was the 4wd ride in to the nursery?



Bumpy, but not too bad. Went past several vegetable farms on steep slopes.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like a fabulous place to grow paphs. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Amazing specimens, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> That's a lot of cabbage!
> Very impressive. How was the 4wd ride in to the nursery?



I'c love to have those vegetables in my garden!

Thanks for sharing -- quite an impressive greenhouse.


----------



## troy (Jan 27, 2016)

Excellent!!!! It looks very hard to maneuver around, not a good place to get drunk at lol.. very impressive collection!!!


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG Paph. overload...zzzzzzztt! I think I've shorted out.
Thank you so much for the fun.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 28, 2016)

The owner does have several specimen roths (wild-type) which I posted before and other rare multiflorals (e.g. intaniae) which were not in flower this time.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 28, 2016)

So, K-lite anybody? oke: Just for info, the owners use a media consisting of fern-root, charcoal and stones. They water 3 or 4 times per week, the collection is shaded from rain with a plastic sheet. Having visited the area personally, it is not as dark as Xavier described in one of his articles ("too dark to even read a newspaper"), but that could be because they just changed the plastic shading. The plants receive fungicide once a month, feeding with a fertilizer made from bean by-products (I don't know the brand name or composition).


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 28, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> So, K-lite anybody? oke: Just for info, the owners use a media consisting of fern-root, charcoal and stones. They water 3 or 4 times per week, the collection is shaded from rain with a plastic sheet. Having visited the area personally, it is not as dark as Xavier described in one of his articles ("too dark to even read a newspaper"), but that could be because they just changed the plastic shading. The plants receive fungicide once a month, feeding with a fertilizer made from bean by-products (I don't know the brand name or composition).



Is it the same Xavier described? Always wondered how dark that place could have been. Now it seems well lit, much like our summers up here north:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2016)

Super photos!! :drool: Love the specimen plants! I'm adding that Paph. argus with the spots on the dorsal to my want list. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 29, 2016)

That looks fun! Thanks for posting the pics. I love seeing the larger clumps in bloom.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the photos and the potting mix they use!
must have been a great day!

Do you know the day high and night low in this area??

By the way, I think light level Xavier talks about is meant to deceive others? lol way too dark.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2017)

Someone asked about how paphs shown in another of my old threads (FOMOS local show) were grown in Cameron Highlands, so *bump*


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 23, 2017)

You have done an excellent job. Time well worth spending. Thank you


----------



## naoki (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you for bringing this up! So they are growing under shade house (not enclosed greenhouse), right? I looked up the location of the nursery, and the elevation of Ringlet, Pahang, Malaysia is 1135m. So it is at the lower end of the Carmeon Highland, right? According to this climate data, max/min temperature is 30/24C (86/75F) year round, and some dry season, but high precipitation most of the time. Does it sound, right? I'm trying to understand how they are growing such beautiful plants.


----------



## Stone (Mar 23, 2017)

naoki said:


> I'm trying to understand how they are growing such beautiful plants.



Out door growing, You can't beat it. The organic feeding I think will also have something to do with it.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 23, 2017)

Great pics. It looks like you enjoyed yourself. I have visited Penang quite a few times myself.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 24, 2017)

> Someone asked about how paphs shown in another of my old threads (FOMOS local show) were grown in Cameron Highlands, so *bump*



thank you! I missed the first post too so much appreciated.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow!

Green w envy.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Don I (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks a lot.
Don


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the tour P boy! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 20, 2017)

naoki said:


> Thank you for bringing this up! So they are growing under shade house (not enclosed greenhouse), right? I looked up the location of the nursery, and the elevation of Ringlet, Pahang, Malaysia is 1135m. So it is at the lower end of the Carmeon Highland, right? According to this climate data, max/min temperature is 30/24C (86/75F) year round, and some dry season, but high precipitation most of the time. Does it sound, right? I'm trying to understand how they are growing such beautiful plants.



Hi, yes that sounds about right. The location is towards the lower end of Cameron Highlands / Bertam Valley. It is usually misty in the mornings, and quite thick mists occur after rains.


----------

